# Off-Topic >  Help for refugees from Kharkiv (Ukrain) PayPal: workshopextreme@gmail.com

## Andrii Pysarenko

Help for refugees from Kharkiv (Ukrain) PayPal: workshopextreme@gmail.com

Hello! My name is Andrii, I live in Ukraine and I have a YouTube channel. At the moment I am engaged in volunteering and helping IDPs and civilians from Kharkiv (accommodation, food and everything necessary for them).

----------

